# Different ways to do water changes



## BettaJ (Nov 18, 2010)

Okay,
So my way of performing water changes is not the best. when there are fry.

I use a siphon, and suck up whatever is on the bottom. Of course, i try to avoid sucking up fry too, but they always end up in there.

Then, I have to go back to the bucket and find each lil fry and put it back into the tank by scooping it out with a spoon or a cup.

Is there an easier way?


----------



## Martinismommy (Dec 2, 2010)

I use a turkey baster.......It is much easier and you have more control on what you suck up....


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

I take a quart or 1/2 gallon jar and siphon some gunk out from the bottom. When the jar is full I look for fry (I rarely suck any up). Then I get one of my 3 gallon buckets, throw an airstone at the end of my siphon, and just drain the water. Then I dump it out when it's full. When I stop using the airstone I always plug my bath tub and then pour the bucket....just incase some of the runts got sucked up (I use black buckets).


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

How big is your siphon? I found that I get better results and less sucked up fry with a homemade type siphon I made using about 3ft airline hose attached to a couple of chopstick (18in) to make the airline hose stiff so I have better control of it-I use my thumb as the control valve so I have pretty good control and siphon into a 1g cleaned ice-cream bucket so I can shine a light under it to check for fry that will get sucked up regardless of how careful I am-I then use my little siphon to remove and replace the fry back into the fry tank.


----------



## Dragonlady (Nov 29, 2010)

After a certain size, nylons over the input of the siphon held together with a twist tie works very well.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Dragonlady said:


> After a certain size, nylons over the input of the siphon held together with a twist tie works very well.


Great idea!


----------



## Red Crane (Dec 20, 2010)

I use a kerosene siphon with a filter bag over the end of the hose. When I am through siphoning a tank then I keep the bag under the water near the glass and look for fry and small fish. My pygmy cories are bad about getting caught up in it. If I have one in the bag I release it back into the tank trying not to lose to much of the detritus. 
You can get them about anywhere that kerosene heating supplies are sold usually for less than five bucks.


----------



## FloridaBettas239 (Jun 29, 2010)

There's a couple things that could be done different...
The 1st is to take an air defusser, Almost like an air stone but not as restricted. This let's a good flow, Which allows you to get your siphon going and fry can not be sucked up. The aquarium will get a little dirty on the bottom because you cant suck up trash. But it is not going to hurt anything as long as you dont go crazy on the food.. And then in a couple weeks the fry are a good size and you can take the air defusser off and suck everything from, the bottom up and do water changes like normal...

The next thing you can do is fill your aquarium up half way, Hoping you have a 10 gallon aquarium. So fill it up half way, Couple things this does. One it makes it so when the male and female are spawning him/her dont have to swim up and down so far to catch the eggs. Specially when you remove her and the eggs start to hatch. Then the dad really works.
So beside's making this easier for them, It make's it easier for you because now. You have 5 gallons of fresh water you can add to the aquarium without doing a water change or sucking anything off the bottom.
When the fry are about a week old and your removing the father you add a gallon. In another week or so add another gallon. Keep doing this, next thing you know 5 weeks have went by and the fry are pretty good size and you can draw water off the bottom without sucking them up... Anyway hope that helps a little...


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

One thing I do is fill the tank as soon as I pull the male, then the next day I start my 90% water changes...I don't get many fry but I get some amazing ones and hardly any deformitites (and if I do it's nothing serious). However I have managed to suck up pretty large fry (must suck to be stuck in airline tubing) and find them in my buckets...I'm still amazed that some don't get stuck.


----------



## PeggyJ (Oct 15, 2010)

I have snails in my 10 gal fry tank and they leave behind alot of poo... my fry are only 5 days old and I am afraid to clean it too soon, but also afraid not to. I know some snail poo is good for them because they produce infusoria, but too much can dirty the tank right? I have some small airline tubing.. i was wondering if i put something like nylon or a piece of a coffee filter over the end, if that would work. I also have a turkey baster that is clear. I never thought about an airstone.. but that prob wouldnt suck up the gunk much. I do have a sponge filter running and lots of plants. (hornwort, pothaus and duckweed). I can't see how many babies there are, but it doesnt look like very many. I've only counted like 4 or 5 at a time.


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

Snail poo is less toxic than decaying food and with all the plants and so few fry the levels shouldn't raise too fast in a 10gal tank-I couldn't find if you posted your method...but-if the tank is only half full-adding 1gal of like temp dechlorinated water each day may be better than siphoning at this point...this will dilute the water and once full then start the siphoning of the waste and then the fry will be bigger...they can grow pretty fast....lol....


----------



## PeggyJ (Oct 15, 2010)

the 10gal tank is already full ..


----------



## FloridaBettas239 (Jun 29, 2010)

Put an air stone on the end of an air line and get a siphon going..
When or if the fry get sucked against the air stone and that's all..


----------



## PeggyJ (Oct 15, 2010)

But will it get the other junk out? (like the snail poo?) By the way I have counted about 11 or 12 fry.. they are hiding in the hornwort so it is hard to see them, but they are more active every day. They'll be a week old tomorrow! This is so cool!


----------



## FloridaBettas239 (Jun 29, 2010)

It's not going to get anything out right now but as long as there's no over feeding it is more important to get fresh water in there then it is to clean the bottom right now.. Then once the fry get a decent size you can start cleaning.
Plus if you have snails your good, they turn a lot of harmful waste into a lot less harmful. And if your tank is cycled and has a filter, Then you just need to get some fresh water in there for now..


----------



## PeggyJ (Oct 15, 2010)

Okay thanks very much! I'm just anal and can't stand the way it looks.. lol


----------

